# Roleplaying (RP)



## codewolf (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, i have noticed a few users trying now, please note that RP is not allowed on the forums.

- CODE


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 13, 2008)

Agreed. I believe I should mention that one of the main reasons roleplaying isn't allowed on here is because since many roleplayers would end up posting one-liners or short action statements (like "*huggles back*" or "*lowers ears in shame*," for example) at a fast rate, this can perhaps cause a major buildup on the server and, therefore, cause it to crash. It may be OK to RP a tiny bit to enhance a post; just don't go overboard on it by posting RP threads that deal with completing any stories or go off-topic.


----------



## Otokage (Jun 13, 2008)

Would an actual, decent RP that would have plot, characters, ect be a bad thing on here? I mean like professional RPing such as....

--------
Aron grunted, blocking the spear on his sword, and splawed his palm out. THe knight was sent staggering backwards as the magic connected with its chest.

"Adam! Get the villagers out of here!" Aron shouted, barely ducking from the swing in time.

------ 

Stuff like that. ^^ If we had rules so people didn't do cheap RPing like your talking about, then stuff like that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 13, 2008)

No offense, but I think I would rather be able to browse this forum without the clutter of RP threads.  I wouldn't want to have to sift through a dozen RP threads in the "Today's Posts" just to get to something I see worthwhile.  

There are actual RP-dedicated forums that would probably serve you better than the FA forums.


----------



## Otokage (Jun 13, 2008)

*so does not own three of them*

Uh.... <<;;; Yeah, but think about it. Every site needs an RP place...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 13, 2008)

Otokage said:


> Would an actual, decent RP that would have plot, characters, ect be a bad thing on here? I mean like professional RPing such as....
> 
> --------
> Aron grunted, blocking the spear on his sword, and splawed his palm out. THe knight was sent staggering backwards as the magic connected with its chest.
> ...



Yes, that's the kind of RPing I'm talking about.

Another reason is because it's difficult for the staff here to moderate the RP threads so that no problems with godmodding would ever occur.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 13, 2008)

Otokage said:


> *so does not own three of them*
> 
> Uh.... <<;;; Yeah, but think about it. Every site needs an RP place...



I'm inclined not to agree with you.  Sorry, but RP is something I gave up a long while ago when I realized I don't really click well with the way that a lot of other people write their RP's/posts.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 13, 2008)

I never, ever want to see RP on these boards. This is the only furry forum I come to for one very good reason.


----------



## Otokage (Jun 13, 2008)

^^;;;; Okay, sorry, sorry, just made a suggestion folks. XD Free county and whatnot.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 13, 2008)

Otokage said:


> ^^;;;; Okay, sorry, sorry, just made a suggestion folks. XD Free county and whatnot.



If you all ready maintain several RP sites, why on God's Earth would you need another?


----------



## Otokage (Jun 13, 2008)

World domination? ^^;;;;; Through many many RPGs....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 13, 2008)

its hard enough to keep an eye on the forums with the black hole being there, RP makes it a whoooooooooole lot harder for us mods.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jun 13, 2008)

You know, I did have an idea involving creating a part of the forums for it, but only allowing certain users to be able to see it and post in it...then I remembered that everyone else would bawwww about not being able to 'get their murr on'.

So yeah, I'm actually quite glad of this rule. I've already seen too much of it elsewhere, and it sickens me.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 14, 2008)

There's thousands of RP sites in the world, go there. It wouldn't even be so bad if most people didn't suck ass at roleplaying.

At the very least, RP over PM's or SOMEthing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 15, 2008)

Better yet, go here, if you want a quality RPing experience... no need to clutter this site with it, when you can go elsewhere.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 27, 2008)

Well..I'm with Otokage. I think there should be a place for RPing...maybe not necessarily in THIS forum, but maybe in a separate forum.
Considering all the negative feedback about Roleplaying though...doesn't sound like it's going to happen.
I however for one find it quite enjoyable and fun to write in a fantasy style of world.
However...maybe a suggestion could be there are people who could moderate that forum who actually do like RPs? *shrug* Just a thought.
By the way...the Spamming isn't pretty Kathangaroo. XP


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

codewolf said:


> its hard enough to keep an eye on the forums with the black hole being there, RP makes it a whoooooooooole lot harder for us mods.




Phhhhffffffffttt.

Just let Rilvor go ban crazy!

It would work.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

I like that there is no RP here. It is refreshing.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 17, 2008)

What about a thread where you go and make a post if to want to RP, and leave your MSN or something?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Monarq said:


> What about a thread where you go and make a post if to want to RP, and leave your MSN or something?


 
Just make a thread for that then not an entire section of the forums 
but wait they already have an entire section of the forums that seems to have way too much role-play in it and thats the fursona section :roll:


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't see why people would want to allow RP here.

I mean, unless you like reading 400 posts of "MURR MURR YIFF SCRITCH" and then eventually ending yourself by stabbing your brainstem with the USB plug of your mouse.


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 18, 2008)

What's WRONG with RP? Isn't the idea of being a furry to pretend to be something you're not, something that you desire to be but aren't? RP has the same premisis, except you can actually create world to interact in, and even then create other characters too. It's FUN.
Besides, in a way the "create a sentence to the story" thread kind of borderlines Roleplay :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure, RP could be looked at that way, but there are still a billion sites you could go to if you want to partake in it. There's a reason FAF is the only furry forum I go to. Like Mr Gabriel here, I'd really rather not wade through all the *hugs* *murrr* *scritchscritch* etc. I think I can say with certainty we're quite enjoying our RP-free forum


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 19, 2008)

But we have that already don't we? And besides, if there was a section completely devoted to RP, doesn't mean you HAVE to go there now does it?
But I disgress, the majority are in favor of no RP. I came here because I wanted to meet other furries and see if they'd appreciate my art. But RP would be nice, it's like a form of art.
And if I go to other Rp sites then the people who actually DO want to RP here I won't be able to RP with. Unless of course we all went to the same place. But that would defeat the purpose of coming here in the first place.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 19, 2008)

I notice you have some IMs there :3
Also, a sub-forum for RP would drive codewolf to insanity, I can only imagine.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2008)

-no comment-

SecondLife is like RP, I think.  >.-.>

EDIT: And Furcadia.


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 19, 2008)

Ack. I didn't like Furcadia to be honest. It was too borring. When I'm playing a roleplaying game...I want to play a roleplaying game! Not just walk around and talk.
I wish there was a REAL RPG featuring furries. Things like Ragnorak Online and FlyFF...only with furries.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2008)

The reason RP is forbidden here is because it generates a metric assload of low-content posts in a very short time, which both taxes the server and floods the search results for anyone who likes to browse by the "New Posts"/"Today's Posts" search link.

If you're looking for message-board RP, there are plenty of sites out there for it.  Heck, I'm more than willing to let people RP on my own message board (see my signature), although I'd need to set up a specific section for it (takes all of 30 seconds).

If you want something a little more real-time, I suggest you try FurryMUCK or Tapestries.


----------



## Takun (Jul 20, 2008)

Out of the shadows a lone lion appears.  A gentle breeze is flowing through the air, and with it, flows his long mane.  He slowly approaches Codewolf, laying a paw on his shoulder.

"HAI LOLZ WANT 2 YIFF?"


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 20, 2008)

All of a sudden, an ermine with glowing golden eyes drops down from the trees and raps the lion sharply between the ears.

"There is no RP on the forums! Bad kitty!"
>:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, Easog.  Too bad, it's Takumi the Tamaskan.  >.-.>

EDIT: I agree with Rhainor.  The forums couldn't handle it.  Especially if there were 50 or more RP threads going at the same time.


----------



## Sly_Fox (Jul 23, 2008)

I can see why it could crash the servers and make other RP'ers annoyed that the other party seems to lack the imagination/participation, it is better to stick with Instant Messages so it'll be quicker that PM's.

~Sly


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 23, 2008)

Some dude's thread got womped by Arshes for this.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Aug 5, 2008)

i would have to agree about no RPing. It could just clutter up the forums, with everyone posting a new thread for a different RP. You would have hundreds, maybe thousands of posts just for different RPs.


----------



## Seas (Aug 26, 2008)

I think there could be a seperate section for RP-ing, only in that place would RP-ing be allowed, and even there there would be guidelines to the quality of the posts. So we could have fantasy , sci-fi, etc... frpg-s with actual storyline, characters, etc, without the possibility of becoming a spamming place of quasi-rp-comments.
What i see in this thread is people complaining about the possibility of the forums being flooded everywhere with those short comments with very little meaningful content, but this is not what would happen if the RP-ing were 'restricted' to that forum area dedicated to RP threads.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 26, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> I think there could be a seperate section for RP-ing, only in that place would RP-ing be allowed, and even there there would be guidelines to the quality of the posts. So we could have fantasy , sci-fi, etc... frpg-s with actual storyline, characters, etc, without the possibility of becoming a spamming place of quasi-rp-comments.
> What i see in this thread is people complaining about the possibility of the forums being flooded everywhere with those short comments with very little meaningful content, but this is not what would happen if the RP-ing were 'restricted' to that forum area dedicated to RP threads.



I don't think any of the current mods/admins would want to read through every post to make sure it's in line with forum rules. and I doubt there'd be volunteers who could keep at it longer than a week.


----------



## Seas (Aug 26, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I don't think any of the current mods/admins would want to read through every post to make sure it's in line with forum rules. and I doubt there'd be volunteers who could keep at it longer than a week.



Well i don't say that the post should be watched nonstop, it could be more like a guideline to post quality comments. Just like with every other rule on the forum...the comments aren't constantly watched , yet comments not fitting there can be removed to keep the topic as it was intended...


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 9, 2008)

i like runescape  even tho its not furry


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 16, 2008)

okay just as a point to get this sorted I role play (not spectacuarly) and have never found forums the l=place to do it as i find it hard to keep track also this is not a rp forum and was never intended to be so I dont see why you ask for somthing that is unlikely to have being considered 

and just one thing is rp allowed in posts to get a point across if its just one small post along with your answer?


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 21, 2008)

I honestly don't think there should be RP on this forum. I love RPing, sure, but it's refreshing to come to this forum from my other and not have to deal with all the *insert emote here* hanging around and cluttering up posts.


----------



## Alexx-Shadenk (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm just pasting this from the writing board, someone somewhat told me I was better off posting it here.

Anynone here does DMC roleplaying? I dunno if it's just me, but I find it really hard to find anybody who likes DMC and roleplaying with those characters. I can pretty much bend to any setting -- however, I'm far more picky with any settings that would affect the timeline of the videogames themselves, like for instance, making a roleplay in which Dante and Vergil are still getting along shortly before DMC3, or Nelo Angelo speaking in DMC1, or even worse stuff than that I'd rather not get into 

So anyway, if you're interested, gimme a ring. I can roleplay with originals as well. Though bear in mind I don't roleplay in forums, I do it through MSN/WLM since it's much more convenient to roleplay in an instant messaging program (naaawh, really?).


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I Agree. Too many RP threads cant drive you crazy when your trying to find a certain thread and cants find it.
Maybe there should be RP Topic of some sort. So everything isnt as cluttered



Kimmerset said:


> No offense, but I think I would rather be able to browse this forum without the clutter of RP threads. I wouldn't want to have to sift through a dozen RP threads in the "Today's Posts" just to get to something I see worthwhile.
> 
> There are actual RP-dedicated forums that would probably serve you better than the FA forums.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Seems a furry mmorpg is in the works. Earth Eternal. You guys should look into it; it looks pretty sweet from the previews.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 2, 2008)

I am going to try another site for furry rpgs it's called Furcadia.com
you can make your own character and all. I heard it from a furry friend. Hope this helps


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

No offense Key Key, but that's been posted a few times already. ^.^


----------



## Key Key (Oct 2, 2008)

it's kool no hard feeling 
I just found out about it


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea I used to be on it too, but could never find anyone I knew...


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 6, 2008)

Can we shamelessly advertise RP's on other sites?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 6, 2008)

^Please don't. If you do I think everyone will hate the church.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah. Ok, I shall not.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 19, 2008)

Some places are made to be RP sites and others are for talks and debaits, its not wrong to have a site that doesn't have RPing(although its a bit strange for a furry one lol), it may even be a breath of fresh air.

I understand what you mean about those "one line" posters, they can be a major pain and any RP site has to be watched like a bloody hawk!

This will be a tad hard for me since I grew up on RPs and might add a *mutters* at the end to a sentance or a *grump* before grouching at someone...yeah, its a habit that will have to be dropped.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 21, 2008)

If you want RP without one-liners:

http://www.unicornsvisions.com/phpBB2/


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 10, 2008)

I LUV RPGs (OR RP) they are so musch fun!


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

Everyone hopefully has Instant Messenger for their RP whatevers. Other forums, I had the mods cancel my account because I was sick of seeing the same people RPing on the shoutbox and forums.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 11, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> Everyone hopefully has Instant Messenger for their RP whatevers. Other forums, I had the mods cancel my account because *I was sick of seeing the same people RPing on the shoutbox and forums*.



Excuse me, but that's what forums are for... places for people to meet and communicate.  Or, in this case, RP together.  What, you got bored with the people, and wanted new "friends"...?


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 11, 2008)

Otokage said:


> Would an actual, decent RP that would have plot, characters, ect be a bad thing on here? I mean like professional RPing such as....
> 
> --------
> Aron grunted, blocking the spear on his sword, and splawed his palm out. THe knight was sent staggering backwards as the magic connected with its chest.
> ...



That is not really "professional" RPing: I generally partake in RP's with the shortest post two paragraphs, one page typed. To truly RP, you need a sense of what is happening around and inside of the character.

...And there I go again, sorry I am egregiously OCD about those kinds of things.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

Well that's not professional anyway, the word you're looking for would be "Expert". if they are professional they better be getting paid for it.


----------

